# de-shedding tool for very short haired dog



## ohbehave (Apr 20, 2012)

This pup has very, very short fur.... and she sheds a good bit. The fur is also rather soft for a short hair (unlike a Dachshund which has stiffer type fur)

So, I'm seeking the best tool for quickly grabbing and removing loose fur.

Any recommendations?

Photo below


----------



## Alicia.Davis (Jul 17, 2012)

The furminator, also you can try the oster brand deshedding tool which has curved teeth instead of teeth that point straight down like the furminator.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi....I just bought the following tool for my Husky. He loves the way it feels & it gets alot of the undercoat out. I used to use the Furminator but it was a bit sharp for his taste 

http://www.amazon.com/Evolution-W61...846&sr=8-18&keywords=deshedding+tool+for+dogs


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

So iam assuming this is a doxie? If so a zoom groom would work very well.


Donna5503 said:


> Hi....I just bought the following tool for my Husky. He loves the way it feels & it gets alot of the undercoat out. I used to use the Furminator but it was a bit sharp for his taste
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Evolution-W61...846&sr=8-18&keywords=deshedding+tool+for+dogs


 If this is a super short haired dog, with no undercoat. that rake wont do anything for the OP


----------



## ohbehave (Apr 20, 2012)

I would say that this dog has dachshund behavioral and physical features for sure. Her brother doesn't look like her at all other than being short.

But yes, I imagined that there must be a rubbery type thing to help pull this very short fur. So cool, I'll order it right away!



Thanks



Tankstar said:


> So iam assuming this is a doxie? If so a zoom groom would work very well.
> 
> If this is a super short haired dog, with no undercoat. that rake wont do anything for the OP


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

I second the Zoom Groom or similar rubber curry brush. Works wonders for my guys/girl.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

pumice stone hands down.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I use a fine toothed hacksaw blade on my shorthaired dogs, works great and it's a cheap tool.


----------



## Amberbrenn (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm a dog groomer and I would absolutely agree on the zoom groom or other form of rubber brush the furminator or rake wont do anything for a shorthair shedding dog. Those other types of brushes are created for dogs such as huskys, labs etc. dogs with lots of undercoat.


----------



## BuggLover (Jul 6, 2012)

I actually had a zoom groom for Winston, who is a Boston Terrier/Pug Cross, and I found it didn't work at all on him, it barely got any hair out. I switched to the Furminator and it works amazing on him, I end up with a whole other dog when I brush him! But, that might also be because he has more of the Pug coat so tends to shed more.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

the Furminator or off brand knock off. works amazing. its easy fast and effective. my fav tool works on all dog coats but its the best thing I have found for really short hair. its amazing worth every penny. I love mine. You will be extremely happy with this product!


----------



## BohoRat (Apr 15, 2012)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> pumice stone hands down.


Seconded! I have 3 short, single-coated dogs and this is by far the best thing I have found for shedding. You can buy strip stones at livestock/horse supply stores super cheap. I paid around $3 for mine from Tractor Supply. And they last forever! Mine is 4 years old and still has plenty of life left.

The only downside is that it does leave a dusty residue on the coat so I bathe mine afterwards, plus use a rubber curry in the bath to get any other loose hair I missed.


----------



## mas0475 (Apr 14, 2012)

Is the pumice stone like the one that women use for smoothing their feet?

I'm going to try the zoom groom and see how that works. It's always been a wonder to me how my dog can shed so much and not be bold! It's really frustrating!


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

I use a stripper made for horses. Works great and they have them at tack supply stores and TSC.


----------



## mas0475 (Apr 14, 2012)

mas0475 said:


> "...
> 
> I'm going to try the zoom groom and see how that works. It's always been a wonder to me how my dog can shed so much and not be bold! It's really frustrating!"


Update - I bought the zoom groom and tried it right in the parking lot and i've been in love with it since. I was shocked how much hair loose hair came off! The question I have is how often should I use it? Troy sheds quite a bit but I don't want to overdo it with the brushing.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

mas0475 said:


> Update - I bought the zoom groom and tried it right in the parking lot and i've been in love with it since. I was shocked how much hair loose hair came off! The question I have is how often should I use it? Troy sheds quite a bit but I don't want to overdo it with the brushing.


You really cant overdo it with a rubber zoomgroom.  Its soft and gentle on the skin.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I just got a rubber curry brush at the grocery store. It's some generic of the Zoom Groom, clearly intended to look just like it and it's called the Rush Brush (off brand product names always make me laugh). Anyway, she loves getting brushed with it, whereas she did not like to be brushed at all with the slicker brush I had before. And ohmygosh it gets so much fur out so quickly! Like seriously, it put the Furminator to shame. Best 3 bucks I've spent in a long time.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

kong zoom groom


----------

